# Kind of goats?



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Does anyone know what kind of goats these are? I'm new to the goat business


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Nigerian Dwarf, I think.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd say there are some mixes and pygmies too


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I would go with ND also or a pygmy/ND mix. Although the 2nd pic about gave me a heart attack...I have a kiko mix that looks exactly like that one looking into the camera! And....I have a pic of her looking at the camera just like that too!!!


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

kccjer said:


> I have a kiko mix that looks exactly like that one looking into the camera!


I have two Kiko/Boer girls that look just like her, too.


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I was told some were Nubian kiko, fainting, and Nubian alpine.... What do you think? I'm new to the goat world and need some help


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Pygmies and mixes. Going off the floppy airplane ears and those agoutis.


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

What do you know about Nigerian Dwarf goats?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

strongatheart1 said:


> Does anyone know what kind of goats these are? I'm new to the goat business


Here is my kiko/boer/nubian mix...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How big are they? They look small in the picture, or at least most of them do. The smaller ones I would bet are ND or ND mix. It looks like you have a few that are bigger that could be the mixes you were told. But I'm betting there's some ND or pygmy in there too


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

strongatheart1 said:


> I was told some were Nubian kiko, fainting, and Nubian alpine.... What do you think? I'm new to the goat world and need some help


I don't see the Nubian. I'll buy fainting (Myotonic is the official name), Kiko, and maybe some Alpine mixed in there, but just for color, not stature. Unless the camera angle is really throwing me off, these guys look pretty short.


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm not sure how big. All I know is what the guy told me and all I have are the two pictures posted


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Going off that picture I would say the guy doesn't know what he has then. Those little black and white ones look absolutely Nigerian Dwarf to me....color, body shape, and faces just scream ND. A couple of the bigger white ones, I can maybe see some kiko or alpine....maybe. I do know that myotonic are sometimes small too. Are you looking at buying these?


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

What do you know about the care and demeanor of Nigerian Dwarf goats?


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, I am looking at buying them.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

strongatheart1 said:


> What do you know about Nigerian Dwarf goats?


Economical to keep and good milkers. Popular in the pet market. Not generally kept for meat.

Are these goats you are considering purchasing? If so, what is your purpose for acquiring goats?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

They are usually pretty nice goats. I have some here and absolutely ADORE them! You care for them just like you would a full size goat, just takes a lot less since they are half the size. They make pretty decent milkers (so I've been told, we'll milk our first one starting tonight). They are easier to handle than full size goats, but better escape artists too.


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

How big do Nigerian Dward goats get?


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

These goats will not be used for meat or milk..... We want them for pets and to help maintain out fields


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Up to 23 inches for a buck and around 75 pounds


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm interested in buying these goats.... What would you pay for them?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Depending on where you are...I'm in NW Kansas and unregistered mini type goats sell for $25 to $50 each. The bigger ones would range up to $100 or $150, depending on true size.


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I live in Southwest Virginia and the guy selling these goats is asking 80 a piece... Two of them are bred... I also have to travel three hours to get them.... What do you think?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I have no true idea what the going rate in Virginia is. Is that 3 hours one way or round-trip? It's probably a pretty fair price considering that everything back there is usually more expensive than out here. If it's a 3 hour one-way trip, I might try talking him down. How many are there?


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

It's 3 hours one way? I'm getting 3 of them


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It's probably an ok deal. Especially as 2 are suppose to be bred. Any idea which of them you would be getting or you won't know until you get down there?


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Goats are really hard to find around here. The guy has 13 he wants to sale.


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

The guys selling them said he had a vet check them and two are defiantly bred


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If they are hard to find, then I'd go with it. It's not a bad price. Are you getting 2 does and a buck or 3 does?


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

3 does.... We current two boer ( one whether and one doe) and a boer Pygmy mix


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd say go for it then. Make sure you get the 2 pregnant ones and then you can always sell the babies yourself if you don't want to keep them.


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you so much for your help! One more question.... Are they hard to keep in a fence?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Depends. Do you have a fence like the one in the pic? Mine will stay in a WOVEN wire fence. If they find a hole, tho....you better get it patched solid because they will try it constantly after the 1st time. I have more problems with them going under than over. And...the babies will slip thru the bigger holes in the fence pretty easily.


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

We actually have barbed wire fence..... We live in the mountains and it is almost impossible to use woven wire with out the help of a tractor... We have a tractor,but it is impossible to get the tractor where we needed it..... We have 6 rows of wire... The wire is 8 inches apart in between 3 rows and 10 inches apart on the top three rows.... We just fenced it this summer...... We have mad no trouble keeping the other goats in.... What do you think?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow. That one I don't know. 8 inches is more than enough for a ND to squeeze thru. Is it electric by any chance? I can't see mine staying in with that much room between wires.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

The ears and shape of their heads are a give away, some i think are Pygmy (my specialty) and judging by ears you have a few mixed with Nubian somewhere along the way.. Also, head shaped like a Boer..?


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

No it's not electric


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry but you just reached the end of my "knowledge". LOL I don't know what to tell you about that. I know at least one of mine would be out before you even turned your back...she figured out within 2 days how to break the welded wire and crawl thru. And you would never keep my 3 Rita's in with that fence (they still manage to squeeze thru the 4 inch holes of the cattle panels and they are 3/4 grown!)


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

There wasn't much there! You might ask the guy selling them if he thinks they would stay in. His fence doesn't look all that solid.


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

He said he doesn't have any trouble keeping them in, but sometimes people tell you what they want you to hear


----------



## cher1190 (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm also thinking dwarf nigerian/pygmy mix


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Are you still looking at them? They might stay in, I just couldn't guarantee it. And he may be right, he might not have any trouble keeping them in.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

The airplane ears mean that there is Nubian, Kiko, or Boer in there. Or all three.


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------

